# Addicted to pain?



## Marc (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm just noticing how much clearly I think now that I'm riding again.  Shows how much I need a trainer for next winter.

Most of the people I interact with on a day to day basis don't aerobically exercise on a regular basis and often ask me why I ride.

It's strange and I'm often lacking an articulate answer but it really does make me feel better.  Otherwise I'd probably just ride a motorcycle.


----------



## RIDEr (Mar 27, 2006)

I have a group of friends that I ride with on the weekends, but tend to have a difficult time riding during the week.  This mtbr season I plan on trying to get out at least one day during the week and get one epic ride in one every two months.


----------

